
If the economy tanks, will subscriptions become a panacea?  - jasonlbaptiste
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10787_3-10059901-60.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
======
netcan
One thing to remember is that any large economic upturn or downturn is more a
sideturn then anything else.

How much 'consumers' spend only moves a little bit. Even if your market is
marks 'decline in GDP' exactly, you probably have such a small portion of it
that it is indistinguishable from the effects of any of the normal factors
that have an effect on sales.

But when you get into little areas, there's big changes. Markets can double,
halve or stay the same. Common sense says luxuries go down, basics stay
similar & thrift items go up. Theoretically, there are almost as many
opportunities to be expected as threats.

~~~
eru
Right. Of course the general mood of people changes though.

------
michaelneale
I am quite interested in that - do they service countries other then the US (I
haven't bothered looking cause everytime I do the answer is no).

------
blurry
If anyone at Zuora is listening...

I just had to submit my full name, company name, title, location, email and
phone number, all just to get to your data sheet, which turned out to be
nothing more than a 2-page press release with no information whatsoever. No
pricing to be found anywhere on your website either.

What are you hiding?

------
rrival
I can safely say that subscription novelties industry (StartupSchwag) is
currently experiencing negative growth. Go figure ;)

------
hexiumvii
Has anyone tried them? Any idea on pricing?

~~~
blurry
Just got some pricing info from Zuora... the subscription service is 2% of
invoiced amounts with a $1,000 monthly minimum. Expensive!

------
swombat
Anyone use Zuora? How are they?

